# عمله تاريخيه تشكك في جمال كليوباترا .



## قلم حر (15 فبراير 2007)

عملة تاريخية تشكك في جمال كليوباترا 
-----------------------------------------------------------​ 
يدرس علماء في جامعة نيوكاسل البريطانية حاليا نظرية جديدة تقول إن كليوباترا اشهر ملكات مصر لم تكن كما يقال دائما جميلة على الاطلاق. 
ويستند علماء الآثار في هذه النظرية إلى عملة معدنية قديمة عثر عليها وتبدو فيها كليوباترا وهي تفتقر كليا إلى مسحة الجمال حيث بدا انفها طويلا ومعقوفا بشكل ملحوظ ولها ذقن ملتوية وجبهة ضيقة. 
في المقابل، نفى خبير الآثار المصري زاهي حواس فكرة ان تكون كليوباترا دميمة قائلا إن شكل كليوباترا يختلف من عملة لاخرى. 
وأضاف: " كليوباترا نجحت في الحصول على قلب اقوى اثنين في العالم في ذلك الوقت وهما يوليوس قيصر ومارك انطوني والذي لا يمكن معه تصديق أن تكون دميمة". 
وأشار خبراء آخرون الى ان العملة قد تكون فيها اخطاء في الطباعة ولكنها تظل تحمل نموذج الجمال الاغريقي القديم على حد وصف المرشد السياحي المصري أحمد صليحة الذي قال لسامح موسى من بي بي سي العربية إن الأنف الطويل الممتد يجعل العين غائرة وهو مظهر للجمال في هذا العصر. 
وتعد الملكة كليوباترا آخر ملوك الاسرة البطلمية التي تميزت مصر في عهدها بالقوة. 
وتحالفت كليوباترا مع كل من الامبراطور الروماني يوليوس قيصر من أجل الحفاظ على قوة مصر. 

كما تحالفت بعد ذلك مع قوات مارك انطوني قائد الجيوش الرومانية في اعقاب الانقلاب الذي وقع في بلاط الحكم في روما باغتيال يوليوس قيصر. ولكن هذه القوات هزمت أمام قوات القائد الروماني اوكتافيوس والذى سُمّىَ بعد ذلك بالإمبراطور اوغسطس فى معركة أكتيوم البحرية والتي أعقبها انتحار كليوباترا عام 30 قبل الميلاد. 

موضوع من BBC
منشور 2007/02/14 15:51:50 GMT​--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تعليق :
برأيي جمال المرأه يكمن في عقلها !!
و الدليل : كليوباترا !
منتظر تعليقاتكم .


----------



## jim_halim (20 فبراير 2007)

* سلام و نعمة .. 

أعتقد أن كليوباترا كانت فعلاً جميلة .. لكن مقاييس الجمال بتختلف من عصر لآخر .. 

و أنا مع الرأي بتاع المرشد السياحي ده : 




			إن الأنف الطويل الممتد يجعل العين غائرة وهو مظهر للجمال في هذا العصر.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و يمكن فعلاً كانت وجهة نظر صانع العملة أنه بالشكل ده بيضفي عليها جمال أكثر .. 

لأن من الصعب أن تكون دميمة و تعمل كل القلق اللي عملته ده ... أمال لو كانت جميلة بقي كان أيه اللي حصل .. 


لكن مسألة ذكائها دي مسألة محسومة .. 

*


----------



## قلم حر (20 فبراير 2007)

تعليق مميز مفصل ..............كالعاده .
مع اني لا أظن أنها كانت خارقه الجمال أبدا أبدا .
لكن أظن أن رأسمالها كان ذكائها .


----------



## Maya (22 فبراير 2007)

*خلص علماء آثار من جامعة نيوكاسل البريطانية إلى أن الملكة المصرية كليوباترا و القائد الروماني مارك أنطوني، أحد أشهر العشاق في التاريخ، لم يكونا في الواقع بذلك القدر من الجمال الذي أوحت لنا به السينما والأدب. 

وكان العلماء قد وجدوا قطعة نقدية فضية عمرها ألفي سنة، تصور ملكة مصرية خفيضة الجبين، مستدقة الذقن، معقوفة الأنف ورقيقة الشفتين ، وعلى الوجه الآخر من القطعة النقدية حفر وجه مارك أنطوني الذي دامت علاقته بكليوباترا عشر سنوات، فبدا جاحظ العينين، معقوف الأنف وغليظ العنق ....

والقطعة النقدية الصادرة في العام 32 قبل الميلاد، تملكها منذ العام 1920 جمعية نيوكاسل لتجار التحف الأثرية وبقيت منذ ذلك التاريخ قابعة في خزنة داخل مصرف. وتعتبر دراسة القطع النقدية والميداليات من أفضل الوسائل للتعرف على وجوه الملوك القدامى.   

وأوضحت (  ليندسي الاسون جونز ) مديرة متحف الآثار في جامعة نيوكاسل أن الرومان في كتاباتهم قد وصفوا كليوباترا بأنها ذكية وجذابة وذات شخصية مؤثرة و قالوا أن صوتها كان قادراً على الإغواء، لكنهم لم يأتوا على ذكر جمالها وهذا أمر ذو دلالة. *

*-------------------------------------​*
*تعليق على فكرة  جمال كليوباترا 

ربما إذا أردنا العودة إلى مصدر  الفكرة  و الصورة النمطية المترسخة لدى الكثيرين بجمال كليوباترا وأنها كانت امرأة ساحرة و جذابة أوقعت أقوى وأعتى الرجال في حبها يمكن أن نتذكر مسرحية الكاتب الإنجليزي الشهير وليام شكسبير والتي حملت عنوان ( أنطوني و كليوباترا ) وذلك عام 1623  والتي تفنن فيها شكسبير في وصف جمال وجاذبية والسحر الطاغي الذي تمتعت به الملكة كليوباترا  كما تصوره وتخيله   ...




أيضاً لعل أبرز ما يمكن أن يرسم صورة المرأة الجميلة الفاتنة  لكليوباترا في مخيلة الكثيرين هو الفيلم الشهير الذي حمل اسم "Cleopatra  " والذي يعود لعام 1963 لمخرجه Joseph Mankiewicz والذي جسدت فيه الممثلة الحسناء الشهيرة إليزابيث تايلور دور كليوباترا ، فأضفى جمال إليزابيث تايلور جمال آخر على الصورة التخيلية المرسومة في الأذهان  لملكة مصر وأعتقد أن كثيرين ممن عاصروا ذاك الفيلم أو شاهدوه فيما بعد فإن صورة تايلور تتبادر إلى ذهنهم مباشرة كلما ذكر اسم كليوباترا لذلك هذه قد تكون أسباب أساسية للصورة التي انطبعت لدى الغرب ولدى العالم حول كليوباترا بأنها كانت جميلة وتتمتع بقدر كبير من الجاذبية  إضافة إلى ما تمتعت به من الذكاء والدهاء والمكر وهي العوامل التي أوقعت يوليوس قيصر و مارك أنطوني في شباك حبها    ..

على العموم أعتقد أن الصورة على العملة المكتشفة وإن تأكد صحتها وسلامتها ستشكل خيبة كبيرة للكثيرين ،  لأنه شتان الفرق بين وصف ملامح الملكة كليوباترا على العملة النقدية  و بين ملامح   إليزابيث تايلور ، أو الفرق بين ملامح مارك أنطوني على العملة النقدية  وملامح الممثل  ريتشارد بيرتون الذي شارك في بطولة الفيلم ...*


----------



## kimo14th (22 فبراير 2007)

معلومات مميزه اختى مايا


----------



## قلم حر (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لأستاذتنا مايا على الاٍضافه الرائعه ( بصراحه و صدق : يجب أن تكون المداخله هي الموضوع الأصلي ) .
و صدقت يا كيمو :


> معلومات مميزه اختى مايا


فعلا معلومات مميزه جدا .
بارككم الرب و حماكم من كل شر .


----------

